# some of me n my fam.



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is me in miami , the guy is my boyfriend tk 








before going out 







nice








isnt it? 

look how dark i got 







this is me n adonis hes 7 

all my kids in their 5 sec of fame in an american eagle on times sq , they put their pic on the billboard ..lol







shanty,me with damian and adonis ..







tanisha who is usually camera shy .. shes 16







both girls at ihop

















me and the quad on nye 


me enjoying an apple martini


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the captions are all in the wrong places , sorry , im learning hehehe


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's ok (I think I can identify the martini, hee hee)

you're pics are beautiful btw, what a nice family.
(oh to be on that beach right now).


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u !!! i love sharing pictures and have been known to post alot !! lol .. thanks my fam is my life along with dolce of course,... and yes that beach im sitting here in a freezing office with no desire to work , i soo wish i was in miami right now! lol


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a beautiful family you have and you are so young and gorgeous. The beach looks so lovely. Mmmmm I wish I were at a beach right now......
Thank you for sharing your pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> What a beautiful family you have and you are so young and gorgeous. The beach looks so lovely. Mmmmm I wish I were at a beach right now......
> Thank you for sharing your pictures.:thumbsup:


 
aww thank u for the young n gorgeous ... i feel ancient at times and attimes i feel like a kid .lol


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You have a beautiful family!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

donnad said:


> You have a beautiful family!


thank u


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Liza I loved those pictures. What beautiful children you have.:wub: Those apples didn't fall far from the tree. Don't tell your Tanisha, but you look like you could be her sister. :thumbsup: I'm wishing I was at that beach too. I'll have to settle for the Hudson. :blink:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, Liza I loved those pictures. What beautiful children you have.:wub: Those apples didn't fall far from the tree. Don't tell your Tanisha, but you look like you could be her sister. :thumbsup: I'm wishing I was at that beach too. I'll have to settle for the Hudson. :blink:


aww susan ur too sweet , thank u !!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm agreeing! You've aged well enough to blend in like an older sisiter! Lucky!! I can only wish to age as well. You have a beautiful family and that vacation looked amazing!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

great pics and great family! thanks for sharing


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bet your a busy mom, I also have 4 kids, mine are grown now. Enjoy every moment soon they will be out on their own. I really enjoyed your pictures


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u ladies n yes they keep me super busy......


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a beautiful family you are  I had a smile on my face looking through. thank you so much for sharing...

it is always fun in the sun and at the beach  

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> what a beautiful family you are  I had a smile on my face looking through. thank you so much for sharing...
> 
> it is always fun in the sun and at the beach
> 
> ...


thank u ....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Your gorgeous kids have one gorgeous mama! wow! I love the one of you in NYC and your little girl there is pouting..omg that is so cute! I would give that child whatever she wanted!!! lol. Everyone looks so happy too...I love seeing that.

I love Miami!! Thanks for posting the beach photos!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures. They grow up so fast. Next thing you know you are looking at the pictures and remembering when.....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Lisa. You certainly don't look like you have 4 children. Definitely big sister!! You and your Family are beautiful.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You have a beautiful family. It looks like everyone was having a great time!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You & the family look great. Love seeing all of you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> this is me in miami , the guy is my boyfriend tk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are stunning and your family is beautiful. You also make a great looking couple! Loved all the pics. I'll have that martini and that beautiful beach any day. But I'll just have to settle for my wine here at home.:wine:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You don't look like their mother, you look like you're one of them! Like the two older sisters! Great family :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

These are great photos of you and your family! So beautiful! 

I loved seeing photos of Miami beach, have been there 11 years ago and enjoyed it soooooooo much! Hope you also had a fantastic time!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Good grief......you don't look old enough to have 4 kids including teenagers! I must know your secret. Every day I look in the mirror, I look older and older. Please, please, please spill the beans!

Cathy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely photos!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You are one nice looking crew! I love seeing the faces behind the "doggie" names


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Your gorgeous kids have one gorgeous mama! wow! I love the one of you in NYC and your little girl there is pouting..omg that is so cute! I would give that child whatever she wanted!!! lol. Everyone looks so happy too...I love seeing that.
> 
> I love Miami!! Thanks for posting the beach photos!!


 
the one pouting is damian :HistericalSmiley:hes a boy !!! but he has long hair lol and the longest eyelashes u will ever see ... i went to miami by myself with my bf .. it was great to be childless for four days , i loove miami... to all those that said i look like their sisters bless ur hearts .. lol , i started hvg children at 19 :blush: .. thanks for taking the time to look thru my pics ..


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL!!! My mistake!! haha!! Now I see why he's dressed like his older brother! I remember you showing photos of him before. Your kids are just too beautiful!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> LOL!!! My mistake!! haha!! Now I see why he's dressed like his older brother! I remember you showing photos of him before. Your kids are just too beautiful!!


 lol thank u , n i get the girl thing all the time ... :HistericalSmiley:but i love his hair !!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow! You and your family are beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pictures. I agree, you look far too good to have four kids!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

princessre said:


> Oh wow! You and your family are beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pictures. I agree, you look far too good to have four kids!


  thank u !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics, the family, the beach, the martini!! LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous family. You certainly do look young. I think I need your secret  Thanks for posting.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> What a gorgeous family. You certainly do look young. I think I need your secret  Thanks for posting.


 lol thank u ... the secret .. hang with young folk and malts !!! ( my bf is younger than me by nine yrs shhhhh ! )


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> that's ok (I think I can identify the martini, hee hee)
> 
> (oh to be on that beach right now).


Now why doesn't that surprise me?:HistericalSmiley:


You have a beautiful family and looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful family!! Looks like you are having some great family time. Enjoy. They all grow up so fast. Don't blink. I swear, Don't blink :blink:. Somehow all of my kids grew up on me. My baby girl is going to be 30 in November. I blinked :smilie_tischkante:.

Martini on the beach sounds good...but I'll just have to settle with my bacardi and coke at the lake.

Darlene


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

nostresstoday said:


> beautiful family!! Looks like you are having some great family time. Enjoy. They all grow up so fast. Don't blink. I swear, don't blink :blink:. Somehow all of my kids grew up on me. My baby girl is going to be 30 in november. I blinked :smilie_tischkante:.
> 
> Martini on the beach sounds good...but i'll just have to settle with my bacardi and coke at the lake.
> 
> Darlene


 
i understand because i had tanisha , i blinked and had three more n they grow ooo soo fast !!! Lol


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh wow girl you are gorgeous! Lovin the pics of the family too! And the beach looks soooo nice!!! I wish I were there too instead of 95 and 100% humidity here in Tennessee! ugh


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

What a gorgeous family. Your beautiful daughters look just like their mom.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks guys the girls do look like me


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

beautiful family   and the beach is gorgeous


----------

